# Vocals verändern



## sight011 (12. Juli 2008)

wiebekommt man so einen sound hin?

Vocoder?


http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/sound_effects_WAV/sound_effect_WAV_files/attention.wav


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2008)

Ja, zB Vocoder, wahlweise gepaart mit massiver Bit-Reduktion (zB von 16Bit auf 6Bit )

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (12. Juli 2008)

Meinte eine Freund von mir auch oder mit Autotune! Wenn es sonst noch was gibt bitte posten


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2008)

Hast Du es denn schon mit nem Vocoder probiert ? Eigentlich musst Du gar nicht weiter suchen.
Stimme aufgenommen und dann mit Vocoder und tiefem Sägezahn verarbeitet. Fertig.

Autotune kann vielleicht in Extremeinstellungen auch so zerreissen, aber das ist nicht das Gebiet des Autotune.
Das Besteck für eine Suppe ist eben ein Löffel und keine Gabel 

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2008)

Haha, jetzt wird es aber poetisch hier! 

Hmm ja habe jetzt nenVocoder am Start, der is aber nichsogeil, weil ich ihn nicht mit dem Midi-K. anspielen kann! Was ich auch nich verstehe? --> Hat man beinem Vocoder nich immer 2 Signale

Habe noch nich herausgefunden, wo ich da das 2te Signal einbinden kann=?


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2008)

Kommt auf den Vocoder an ( und auch auf den Sequencer ). Bei Logic bestimmt man einen Bus-Eingang als Modulator-Signaleingang.

mfg chmee


----------

